# Rate the avatar above you



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (May 21, 2012)

Should be self-explanatory. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Zexion (May 21, 2012)

_holy crap,you've read my mind. i was thinking about this earlier today..._

6/10
i feel like my mind is blown too


----------



## Monoking (May 21, 2012)

...
1/10

Deh fuq is that


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (May 21, 2012)

9.83519/10 Lawl


----------



## Momo(th) (May 21, 2012)

9/10, you just gave me a mindf*ck.


----------



## sv_01 (May 21, 2012)

5/10
That rose reminds me of James.


----------



## Le Sabre (May 21, 2012)

5/10
witch-y thing


----------



## sv_01 (May 21, 2012)

6/10
Some anime guy with a guitar that looks like it has a fish tail... and Terezi horns!


----------



## Monoking (May 21, 2012)

4/10. :3
Baby Homestucks is cute.


----------



## Zexion (May 21, 2012)

Raichie: 3.54/10 that looks.... wierd



sv_01 said:


> 6/10
> Some anime guy with a guitar that looks like it has a fish tail... and Terezi horns!


That's the new poison gym leader for B2W2! _me and Sabre decided to do the 2 new leaders in celebration_


----------



## sv_01 (May 22, 2012)

6/10
His pants make me think of Gyarados...


----------



## Frostagin (May 23, 2012)

1/10
I happen to be one of the strange Hetalia fans who actually hates Homestuck.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jun 11, 2012)

7/10, just 4 guys walking down a street.


----------



## Zexion (Jun 11, 2012)

8/10
Looks Like KH.
_
Frostagin's avatar is the Beatles on Abbey Road, I think_


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jun 11, 2012)

4.726/10 What you said


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 12, 2012)

7/10
Two and four are interesting numbers.


----------



## yiran (Jun 12, 2012)

2.7182818285/10

It gives me a creepy feeling... and it looks so unnatural (I wonder why I gave the base of  natural logarithms, who knows)

I shall have fun watching the next poster suffer from Undeciditis.


----------



## Zexion (Jun 12, 2012)

0.5/10

There is no avatar. But I still give a wittle credit, sometimes no avatar is  a good thing.


----------



## Norm (Jun 20, 2012)

10/10

It's a Zexion!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jun 20, 2012)

2.8/10 Blissehs r fat


----------



## Norm (Jun 20, 2012)

Dude, you just blew my mind too!

10/10


----------



## Zexion (Jun 20, 2012)

those things are soooo ugly

1.1/10


----------



## Ven (Jun 20, 2012)

6/10
Zexion is ok.


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2012)

It's a... helmet guy?

8/10


----------



## Momo(th) (Jun 21, 2012)

7/10 I HATE Blissey!

If you were around the G/S/C metagame, you would too.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 21, 2012)

6/10
Looks kind of like a Sith Lord who tried to turn his double lightsaber into a chainsaw.


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2012)

9/10 It looks creepy but awesome.

And the "Sith Lord" is the best of them all, I believe it's Xemnas.


----------



## Frostagin (Jun 25, 2012)

5/10
I have no opinion on Blisseys.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jun 25, 2012)

8/10

Don't know who that is BUT I LIKE IT.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jun 25, 2012)

4.06/15 *ba-dum-tish*


----------



## Norm (Jun 27, 2012)

9/10 
DUDE! You just blew my mind again!

Although, a little less this time.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 27, 2012)

5/10
No opinion either.


----------



## Monoking (Jun 28, 2012)

1/10.

: I


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jun 28, 2012)

9/10

How can you not love Togepi?


----------



## Monoking (Jun 28, 2012)

10/10 Made me laugh irl.


----------



## Norm (Jun 28, 2012)

7/10

You know how many Togepi eggs I have received? HUNDREDS


----------



## Momo(th) (Jun 30, 2012)

6/10, I openly despise Blissey.

Also:



Norm said:


> And the "Sith Lord" is the best of them all, I believe it's Xemnas.


You are correct.


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 1, 2012)

7/10 for obnoxious serial killer clown.


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 1, 2012)

6/10
I don't know what it is, but it looks highly symbolic.


----------



## Norm (Jul 3, 2012)

9/10

Creeper cat still here?
:freaked:


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 4, 2012)

5/10


Ehh... It isn't a cat. It's a baby fish alien girl.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jul 5, 2012)

4.8/10 Eh.


----------



## Zexion (Jul 5, 2012)

4.9/10 mkay, i understand that. the funniness of it has died for me.


----------



## Norm (Jul 5, 2012)

Zexion's arms are too long.

5/10


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jul 6, 2012)

2.105/10


----------



## Mai (Jul 6, 2012)

6/10

It's nice, but I have a feeling that I saw it on here before...


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 6, 2012)

5/10
Looks like she was supposed to appeal to the male audience. But what do those spiral ponytails do?


----------



## Norm (Jul 6, 2012)

So the evil fish alien thing is back... again.

2/10


----------



## Zexion (Jul 6, 2012)

5/10

KH character


----------



## savol456 (Jul 6, 2012)

6/10
I found one that says "I love you this much. But my arms are not long enough to show you how much I love you."


----------



## ZimD (Jul 7, 2012)

8/10. It creeps the shit out of me, but for some reason I like it


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 7, 2012)

6/10
It looks like a head without a face. Green metal solar panel nightgaunt.


----------



## savol456 (Jul 9, 2012)

4.5/10
The lining is a little rough. 
(Yes, mine is blurry and off. This is because of the font I used.)


----------



## Zexion (Jul 9, 2012)

5/10

discargo? *looks up meaning*


----------



## savol456 (Jul 9, 2012)

6.5/10.
I don't think one exists. It is one of those thousands of random thoughts I have.
Some word merged with escargot with the T being dropped.
I needed a new avatar since mine has gotten old an very very annoying.
I plan on creating a song album called Discargo in the future.
I'd have made the whole album cover, but I can't draw on a computer (the hand drawn version wasn't good either.)


----------



## Norm (Jul 10, 2012)

Discargo. Sounds like a train that has blown up.

8/10


----------



## savol456 (Jul 10, 2012)

9/10 KH.


----------



## Deadfan22 (Jul 11, 2012)

8.5/10

it sounds Latin, and beautiful


----------



## Monoking (Jul 11, 2012)

3/10

I dunno what that is


----------



## hyphen (Jul 11, 2012)

9/10
SOOO
KOOOT


----------



## savol456 (Jul 11, 2012)

8/10
Twinkles and sparkles.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jul 11, 2012)

7.5/10 It's simple. Nice font =P


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jul 11, 2012)

4.131/10 It sure is a Lapras


----------



## savol456 (Jul 11, 2012)

7/10 funny. I remember that episode I think. Is that the evil togepi one where they went into space?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jul 11, 2012)

(Yeah, that was a cool episode)

5.2/10 It sounds like some variation of Macargo


----------



## savol456 (Jul 11, 2012)

7.1/10


----------



## Dar (Jul 11, 2012)

5.47/10
Meh.


----------



## savol456 (Jul 11, 2012)

8.25/10 I like how the bone is tossed up.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 12, 2012)

4/10

Writing. Yay...


----------



## savol456 (Jul 12, 2012)

9/10
'MURICA!


----------



## Monoking (Jul 12, 2012)

1/0

I can't even read that bro


----------



## hyphen (Jul 12, 2012)

9/10
Forgot what that cat's called (-.-") but it's koot.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jul 12, 2012)

10/10 SO HAPPY. And I just noted the magic is moving. Cool.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jul 12, 2012)

PenguinAndFriends said:


> 4.131/10 It sure is a Lapras


It's work in progress. *searches Google for Lapras*

9/10 It certainly is the funniest one there. Would be good as a *.gif =P
I have found myself in situations like that before.


----------



## Monoking (Jul 12, 2012)

1/10

just a sprite/ rly?


----------



## savol456 (Jul 12, 2012)

6/10 ponies


----------



## Deadfan22 (Jul 12, 2012)

6/10

i read that as Macargo


----------



## savol456 (Jul 13, 2012)

5/10 I have no idea what that is.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 13, 2012)

6.5/10 because now that i think of it as relating to magcargo it's actually kind of cool, but it's also awkwardly sized


----------



## savol456 (Jul 13, 2012)

5/10 what is that?


----------



## Norm (Jul 13, 2012)

Still sounds like an exploded train.

10/10


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 14, 2012)

4/10
Good graphics, but pink hair?


----------



## Norm (Jul 14, 2012)

0/10 

Needs moar baby fish girl alien, not enough.


----------



## hyphen (Jul 15, 2012)

4/10
I do nawt like pink hair, and he/she looks abit scary...


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jul 15, 2012)

9.2/10 Pffffft...


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 15, 2012)

6/10
It looks like a Doctor Who reference... *random association chain* The egg is 



Spoiler: Homestuck



Doc Scratch


?


----------



## Frostagin (Jul 16, 2012)

3/10
argh creepy homestuck baby thing
D:


----------



## Kiwi (Jul 17, 2012)

8/10
I have a soft spot for Animaniacs, I admit.


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 17, 2012)

4/10
Who is it even?


----------



## hyphen (Jul 17, 2012)

2/10
Ew.
Do not want.


----------



## Monoking (Jul 17, 2012)

<3
9/10


----------



## Kiwi (Jul 17, 2012)

6/10
It's nice, but... boring.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hmm, 6.75/10 not a fan of superman, but that's definately one of the better marks I've seen.

Let's see how mine does.


----------



## Kiwi (Jul 31, 2012)

6/10 A good picture of the professor, but it's a little small, and not of the best quality.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jul 31, 2012)

10/10 MARVEL IS AMAZING! Also, am I thinking of Homestuck when I am thinking of 



Spoiler: What I think is Homestuck



a 13 year old guy who doesn't have a name


?


----------



## Aristicus (Jul 31, 2012)

It's a freaking Lapras. You can't find any Water Type cooler than one (no pun intended).

9/10


----------



## Kiwi (Jul 31, 2012)

LL, I am sincerely hoping you are joking when you say that Superman is a Marvel character.
Anyway...
3/10


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't know much about Superman, but doesn't his symbol have a different color?

@LL: The 13-year-olds in Homestuck do have names...


----------



## Karousever (Aug 1, 2012)

5/10 I don't even know what that is, but it's slightly intriguing.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

8.7/10 Erm... okay?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 1, 2012)

9/10 SHINY PAWNIARDS! Also, both Marvel and DC are amazing. And where did you get that sprite?


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 1, 2012)

7/10
Lapras is good.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

8/10 what is that I don't even... but cool anyways.



LuckyLapras said:


> where did you get that sprite?


here


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 2, 2012)

9/10 Fabulous!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 2, 2012)

7.5/10 It's a bird! No, it's a plane! No, it's... what is that?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 2, 2012)

Yay! Shiny Zoruas are _way_ better than normal Zoruas. 9/10


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 2, 2012)

8.5/10 Lapras!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 2, 2012)

9/10 That is a cool Pokemon there. Eeyup.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 2, 2012)

9/10 OMGWTFBBQ


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 3, 2012)

8/10 Coolio!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 3, 2012)

8/10 S Power


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 3, 2012)

7/10
Zorua is cute, and I like blue better than red as well.


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 3, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 3, 2012)

4.02/10


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 3, 2012)

6/10
Bananas are good. Also a great source of potassium. Why am I seeing Doctor Who references everywhere?


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 3, 2012)

7/10 Meh.


----------



## Zexion (Aug 3, 2012)

10/10

adowable


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 3, 2012)

8/10 Uh... nice?


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 4, 2012)

7/10 Not a fan of the newer Pokemon, but I like that it's animated.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 4, 2012)

8/10 Nice!


----------



## hyphen (Aug 5, 2012)

8/10
it's a dancing shiny zorua. O:


----------



## Ever (Aug 5, 2012)

3/10
Looks pretty nice but it's very light and hard to see. And I don't know who he is...


----------



## hyphen (Aug 5, 2012)

(he's Artemis)
9/10
cute anime girl. I want her sweater. ._.


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 5, 2012)

3/10 Artemis who


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 5, 2012)

8/10 Nice, even though I don't know who that exactly is. (Aquaman?)


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 5, 2012)

8/10

(Artemis Fowl, an evil genius from a sci-fi/fantasy book series)


----------



## Aristicus (Aug 5, 2012)

Disturbingly cute...7/10


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 5, 2012)

9/10 Absol _and_ Umbreon! No Espeon though.


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 6, 2012)

4/10 Meh


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 6, 2012)

7/10 In the name of truth and justice.


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 6, 2012)

It's AQUAMAN btw
9/10


----------



## Ever (Aug 6, 2012)

7/10
He looks nice I guess. I like the sky.


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 6, 2012)

7/10 Fabulous


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 6, 2012)

10/10 MARVEL AND DC ARE AMAZING! =D


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 7, 2012)

8/10 L.L


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 11, 2012)

8/10
Sprites for avvies are getting a little old, but I like Kirlia and it's nice pretty shiny blue, so.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 11, 2012)

3.04/10 I can't tell what that's supposed to be.

EDIT: Okay, just hovered over the avatar, now I know what it is. It's still really small and hard to see clearly.


----------



## savol456 (Aug 11, 2012)

8/10 
over 25% of stress-related problems can be solved with bananas.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 11, 2012)

7/10 discaargoo


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 11, 2012)

7/10
Blue shinies everywhere!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 11, 2012)

8.3/10 after staring at it a while, I have actually come to like that... thing.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Aug 11, 2012)

9.10
Because Kirlia is just that friggin' amazing.


----------



## Broken (Aug 11, 2012)

8/10 - It's a little... Disturbing. I will not sleep tonight.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Aug 11, 2012)

4/10
Just because I don't like that show that much.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 12, 2012)

8.4/10 it's... it's... Freaking awesome


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 12, 2012)

9.5/10 SHINY KIRLIA! You lose points for not having Gallade


----------



## hyphen (Aug 12, 2012)

9/10
Nice Lapras, nice background, nice initials.
Very nice.


----------



## Zexion (Aug 12, 2012)

9.5/10

RUSSIA.... VODKA~~~


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 13, 2012)

6.5/10 I don't know what it means. But I like it.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 13, 2012)

7/10 liked your old one better


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 15, 2012)

6/10
Sprites as avvies are kinda boring, but ooh shiny Kirlia.

...I feel like I posted this already.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 15, 2012)

9/10 <3


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 15, 2012)

10/10 and I'm on a horse o.o


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 16, 2012)

6/10 Okay


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 16, 2012)

4/10
Who is that guy? Is his sash made of screwdrivers?


----------



## hyphen (Aug 16, 2012)

7/10
warming to it a little. 
but _where are her arms_?


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 16, 2012)

8/10 DAT EXPRESSION
but who is it


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 16, 2012)

7.6/10 I like Kirlia.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 16, 2012)

9/10 Pippalup~


----------



## hyphen (Aug 17, 2012)

@Absurd: it's Austria.
9/10
I lovelovelove shiny Kirlia (plus, it's animated) but it's sort of...generic? Bland?


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 17, 2012)

8/10 jumpin around forever~ [until I change it, that is.]


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 14, 2012)

7/10, anyone who fought Whitney will agree that that Milktank was, in all regards and purpose, a bitch.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 14, 2012)

6/10 Kiiinda reminds me of Meta Knight for some reason. Not quite sure what it is though


----------



## Zexion (Sep 14, 2012)

5/10

Lapras with L.L in front. I just don't why it is unappealing to me. :\


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 14, 2012)

9/10, IDK what to really say, to be honest.



LuckyLapras said:


> 6/10 Kiiinda reminds me of Meta Knight for some reason. Not quite sure what it is though


It's Golbez. From Final Fantasy 4.


----------



## hyphen (Sep 14, 2012)

9/10
Looks very nice/creepy/scary. ^J^'


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 14, 2012)

MysticMoon said:


> 9/10
> Looks very nice/creepy/scary. ^J^'


5/10.

Not quite sure why that bothers me.  No, not bothers.  Disgusts.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10 Alternating Quilava and Togetic licky-thing of lickiness. Niiice

(Also you don't need to quote the one above you. Just saying)


----------



## Zexion (Sep 15, 2012)

5.5/10 



Zexion said:


> Lapras with L.L in front. I just don't why it is unappealing to me. :\


----------



## hyphen (Sep 15, 2012)

8.5/10
Looks kinda squished but HEY IT'S SWEDEN


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10 dancing person. at least loops well


----------



## hyphen (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10
I really really dislike Miltank. Because of reasons involving Whitney.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10
Is that a scarf or a black hole Pac-mouth?


----------



## hyphen (Sep 15, 2012)

It's a scarf.

6/10
It's beginning to bother me less and less.


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10, I can't shake the feeling I know that person from somewhere.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10 Nothing Guard Soul Thingie


----------



## hyphen (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10
I dislike Shiny Miltank.
I dislike Miltanks in general.
._.


----------



## Amala (Sep 15, 2012)

5/10

I have no idea who that is.

But they're a NIN-JA


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10 whuzzawho?


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 16, 2012)

6/10
Altaria is pretty... But I think blue goes better with the cloud wings.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm not sure why that disturbs me, but I don't know WHAT it is.

3/10.


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 16, 2012)

7/10, it reminds me of my dog that always licks me.


----------



## hyphen (Sep 16, 2012)

((8/10
Actually, now that I take a closer look at it, it looks like an unamused-bird-mask-thing.
Hurr.))


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 16, 2012)

7/10 nooo descoleeeee


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 17, 2012)

8/10, I absolutely _adore_ Altaria.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 17, 2012)

7/10
Some sort of dark knight...


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 17, 2012)

8/10, you are indeed correct.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 22, 2012)

8/10 now that I know it is dark knight, however...


----------



## Vholvek (Sep 25, 2012)

5/10
It is shiny and i like.


----------



## Zexion (Sep 25, 2012)

2.5/10

I loved it, until the troll face. It sorta of ruins the nostalgia.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 26, 2012)

6/10
Looks like a blonde Harry Potter.


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 26, 2012)

8/10, gets cooler every time.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 27, 2012)

10/10 Kingdom Hearts character ftw


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 29, 2012)

7/10

It's one of those cool, fitting avatars that never really loses its luster.


----------



## hyphen (Sep 29, 2012)

1/10

It just looks really sloppy, as it's a big picture squished into avatar forme, and you just added your username in blue text over it...


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL.

Yes, I suppose it does, but it's gonna have to hold until I get someone that can do it better than me to make one for me.

3/10 since it looks nice but I have no clue what it is.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 30, 2012)

4.3/10 Hmm. Not exactly impressive, but not exactly five-hour-projectile-vomit-inducing. Never save as jpeg. You can barely see the "ACA" in your name. is that lugia or ho-oh? can't tell. too small. squished.

[And MysticMoon's avatar is Sweden, from Hetalia.]


----------



## hyphen (Sep 30, 2012)

[THANK YOU]

9/10
Smooth gif, and I love how the shiny forme of Umbreon looks.


----------



## Scootaloo (Sep 30, 2012)

7/10

Even though I'm not a Hetalia fan, I really like your avatar.


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 30, 2012)

8/10, reminds me of a Zora.


----------



## hyphen (Sep 30, 2012)

sorry okay hmmm

8/10
I don't know what that is, but it looks very pretty. :3

EDIT ninja'd

7.5/10

Looks like someone from Final Fantasy. Pretty sharp-looking.


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 30, 2012)

9/10,

Why thank you! Prettynort is the prettiest of the Xehanorts, after all.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 30, 2012)

9/10 Cool
who is
I am ignorant of most
except sweden, I know


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 1, 2012)

8/10, Umbreon is awesome

Xehanort is the main villian of the Kingdom Hearts universe, and Prettynort AKA  
Young Xehanort, is Xehanort from when he was a teenager. Regular Xehanort is an ugly bald guy.


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 1, 2012)

8/10 ugly bald guys for the loss. but anyways... Cool. Still.


----------



## Scootaloo (Oct 1, 2012)

Nobody said:


> 8/10, reminds me of a Zora.


it is a Zora (it's my Zelda fan character)

Anyways 8.9/10


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 1, 2012)

6/10
Looks like a Twi'lek with face fins.


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 1, 2012)

9/10, like I said, gets cooler each time.


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 2, 2012)

7.3/10 wait did I just notice he's wearing like eye shadow or what


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 2, 2012)

9/10
Cutie~


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 3, 2012)

8.5/10 
I don't know what that thing is, but whatever it is, it looks cool.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 3, 2012)

8/10 Don't know what it is, but reminds me of Black Kyurem for some reason


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 4, 2012)

6/10
You've had it for like ever but i like it so


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 4, 2012)

9/10
I like the random subliminal message put in the middle of the "HAHAHAHA"s


----------



## hyphen (Oct 5, 2012)

6/10
Looks like it would look much better full size (it's aother one of those squished avvies) but it's alright, I suppose.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Oct 5, 2012)

6.3/10 That comes from a show that I really want to watch some time.


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 6, 2012)

9/10
You can't go wrong with Piplup


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 7, 2012)

7/10 i guess
it's pretty


----------



## hyphen (Oct 7, 2012)

8/10
you've had it for awhile _but I find it rather amusing still_ so.


----------



## Scootaloo (Oct 7, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 8, 2012)

7.6/10 this game is not just numbers what is that


----------



## Scootaloo (Oct 8, 2012)

Absoul said:


> 7.6/10 this game is not just numbers what is that


no one has complained yet so whatever.
and it's Vivi Oruntier from Final Fantasy IX. :|


----------



## hyphen (Oct 8, 2012)

7/10
it's an adorable little black blobby thing... I just want to squish it. <3


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 8, 2012)

8/10
I would have given you a 7, but I like the puppy in the corner :3


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 8, 2012)

6/10
Butterfly in the darkness...


----------



## Ever (Oct 8, 2012)

*hides in the corner*
It's scary ; ;
2/10


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 9, 2012)

8/10 adorable.


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 9, 2012)

/7/10
I kinda like Kingdom Hearts. That IS from Kingdom Hearts. Right?


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 9, 2012)

8/10, it is indeed from KH.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 9, 2012)

9/10

I can't tell if it's a boy or a girl anymore. But I still like it a lot.


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 10, 2012)

9/10
It looks elegant...


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 10, 2012)

9/10, it's quite nice





MysticMoon said:


> 9/10
> 
> I can't tell if it's a boy or a girl anymore. But I still like it a lot.



Prettynort is a dude.


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 16, 2012)

7.9/10 Oh, it's from KH?[/notafan] Well, still cool.


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 18, 2012)

7/10 I guess..... I like Umbreon, and I like shiny Umbreon.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 19, 2012)

6/10

Has he just sung a Disney-style villain song about escaping a mental asylum and summoning the Outer Gods? Because he looks crazy. He's even laughing insanely.


----------



## Zexion (Oct 19, 2012)

6/10

mutant, alien, baby, thing? i have _ni idea_ what that is.


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 19, 2012)

4/10.

Seems legit, but I'm clueless.  What is it?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 20, 2012)

7/10 I forgot his English AND Japanese names but he is still a cool character
(I did this with Nate as well.)


----------



## Scootaloo (Oct 25, 2012)

5/10 simple which i like, but it's kind of old :/

i will give a high five to anyone who knows who is in my avatar


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 28, 2012)

8/10
It isn't bad, but I really don't know who that person is XD


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 2, 2012)

7/10 lol idk what that is, but it's cool


----------



## Comatoad (Nov 2, 2012)

10/10

Epic Kirby epicness!! One of the best parts of my childhood!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 2, 2012)

6/10
Who is the Bellsprout trying to seduce? Foolish bugs?


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 2, 2012)

7/10, still pretty awesome


----------



## Comatoad (Nov 2, 2012)

9/10

Kingdom Hearts :D Such a beautiful view of Xemnas. Not my favorite nobody, (Axel is :3 ), but well done. ^___^


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 2, 2012)

7/10, such a hot plant.

Also, it's not Xemnas, but Young Xehanort


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I have rated you soo many times XD I give you...

9/10


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 3, 2012)

7/10
Wings that flutter in the Void...


----------



## Bulbamew (Nov 3, 2012)

7/10 not really sure what it is but it looks kinda cool I guess :P


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 3, 2012)

7/10
Aww, a family scene... Oh no, look out behind you!


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 3, 2012)

7/10
That things kinda cute, but it should have arms.


----------



## Bulbamew (Nov 3, 2012)

9/10 Fat shyguy, made me laugh but misses out on a ten as his voice drives me barmy


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 3, 2012)

XD Hahahaha! I love the Fat Shyguy!!! 9/10 like how there is a little pokemon in the corner that is about to eat one of them.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Nov 4, 2012)

9/10 Goes well with your user title


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 4, 2012)

XD Your picture is nice and simple. Nothing bad I can say about it. 10/10


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 5, 2012)

8/10

FAT


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 5, 2012)

10/10
It is moving!!!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 5, 2012)

6/10
I first thought it was a weird head.


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 6, 2012)

8/10

What is that thing??


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 6, 2012)

6/10 what happened to the Shy Guy?


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 6, 2012)

7/10 That thing is creepy... XD

And my avatar is of the fat ShyGuys, which are in the Original Yoshi Island game.


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 6, 2012)

CloudCat said:


> 7/10 That thing is creepy... XD
> 
> And my avatar is of the fat ShyGuys, which are in the Original Yoshi Island game.


ah
I guess I haven't played YI enough xP
and my avatar is Skull Kid from Zelda Majora's Mask :D


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 7, 2012)

10/10, amazing, and Majora's Mask is one of my favorite Zelda games:)


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 7, 2012)

6/10
It's Dagon! He's angry because someone stole his stone pillar!


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 7, 2012)

Nobody said:


> 10/10, amazing, and Majora's Mask is one of my favorite Zelda games:)


the best, at least in my opinion :)

and anyway, continuing the game, 7/10, cause whatever it is it's pretty cool :)


----------



## Comatoad (Nov 7, 2012)

10/10

There's something really amazing about that image. :D Like... it makes me want to draw. ^^


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 9, 2012)

8/10 Nice 'sprout.


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 11, 2012)

9/10, looks just like a real alligator lol.


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 11, 2012)

8.8/10 Niiice fishy...


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 12, 2012)

8/10
It's alright XD


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2012)

6/10
Fat... Santa-ghost-gnome.
I don't even...


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 12, 2012)

XD It's a fat shyguy. Duh! 

7/10
Your avatar has a person who looks so happy and excited.


----------



## Zexion (Nov 18, 2012)

8/10
Even the American problem is entering video games. Tis sad.


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 18, 2012)

8/10
I don't know what your avatar is...


----------



## Zexion (Nov 18, 2012)

7/10

Have you heard of _Anonymous_?


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 18, 2012)

Aww you gave me an 8/10 last time...

8/10
Nope, sorry! XD


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Nov 19, 2012)

9/10 Yay Shy Guys. I remember there was a webcomic I used to love where my favorite character was a fat Shy Guy.


----------



## Zexion (Nov 20, 2012)

5/10

Piplup don't look too happy.


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 20, 2012)

7/10, I can't even tell what it is lol.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 21, 2012)

7/10
It looks like Dagon. Then again, I first thought the thing in your signature was Cthulhu and it turned out to be Zoidberg.


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 22, 2012)

9/10
Haha I've rated you so many times! XD But that thingie should have some arms...


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 22, 2012)

6/10
Fat... Shy Guy. Kind of looks like a balloon. And their faces look like skulls, wow.




CloudCat said:


> 9/10
> Haha I've rated you so many times! XD But that thingie should have some arms...



(That's just a weird art style.)


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 22, 2012)

9/10

Haha I love Fat ShyGuy!! And what exactly is your avatar?


----------



## Hippy (Nov 23, 2012)

1/10

Blah. Fat ShyGuy is too obese for you.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 23, 2012)

6/10
So purple! Is that a recolor?


(My avatar is a girl from a Homestuck fanfic as a baby. She's a fish alien and based on one of the human characters from the official Homestuck.)


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 23, 2012)

9/10
Ohhhh! Okay! And I recolored Hippy's jigglypuff. I payed her to make it her avatar ($15)


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 24, 2012)

7/10 fat shy guys are cool, i guess?


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 24, 2012)

8/10
It looks like it's supposed to be an Egyptian Pokemon, but the color should be more gold-y.


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 24, 2012)

It's actually Machop's Gen 1 sprite.


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 24, 2012)

It is? OKay, then! I was waay off!

9/10


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 25, 2012)

7/10 soooooooooooo faaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 25, 2012)

7/10 hahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahah


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 25, 2012)

8/10
Is that a robot shark?

(Frostagin: You said that in the "you're banned thread XD I guess this shyguy is too mesmerising for you :P)


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 25, 2012)

It's the trading card art for Sharpedo.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 25, 2012)

4/10
I just noticed its eyes are in its gill slits. Creepy.


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh XD I need to learn my Pokemon better!
9/10 

NINJA'D

9/10


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 25, 2012)

Are they really gill slits? I didn't know...

8/10 I shall write a haiku on your avatar!
Fat fat fat fat fat
Fat fat fat fat fat fat fat
Fat fat fatty fat


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 25, 2012)

(I know don't you love Fat ShyGuy?)

9/10 
Thanks for the haiku


----------



## Hippy (Nov 25, 2012)

8/10

You should change it. It's too old.


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 25, 2012)

7/10
what is it, exactly?


----------



## Hippy (Nov 25, 2012)

9/10
It is a Fuzzy from the level in Yoshi's Island, Touch Fuzzy, Get Dizzy. Basically, when Yoshi touches one of these, the game gets distorted in a way that looks like he's dizzy. It looks like, to me, he may have had one too many drinks...


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 26, 2012)

6/10
So... A psychic fluffball with purple tentacles?


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 26, 2012)

8/10 it's from Homestuck, right?


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 26, 2012)

9/10

Vintage Machop.  Inspired my avatar, by the way.


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 26, 2012)

10/10
lol thanks
and lugia is like best legendary IMO


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 30, 2012)

9/10

He looks Egyptian :3


----------



## Momo(th) (Dec 2, 2012)

9/10, I wonder, if I ate you would you turn into a giant egg?


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 2, 2012)

6/10
Or would you just eat her soul? You're a Great Old One, after all. And not even one that's known for being a mom. I haven't seen any mentions of Dagon turning people into eggs by eating them.


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 2, 2012)

9/10

Actually, in Yoshi's Island, the fat shyguys do make giant eggs!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Dec 3, 2012)

9/10 Nice splice with Skitty and... other stuff. =P


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 4, 2012)

9/10

Dragonheart made it for me ^^


----------



## Comatoad (Dec 4, 2012)

9/10

I would always draw Skitty with blue fur. That sprite is adorable. Kudos to Dragonheart. :)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Dec 4, 2012)

9/10 Nice Bellsprout.


----------



## CJBlazer (Dec 4, 2012)

9/10 Sweet. I love Lapras and the double L seems to fit well.


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 5, 2012)

9/10
I like that photo.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 5, 2012)

8/10
Cloud cat indeed.


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 5, 2012)

10/10
I didn't think of that! It is a cat with a cloud-y tail!! So my avatar is like a CloudCat! Cool! You're smart :)


----------



## Momo(th) (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10, its cuter than a puppy and a kitten climbing into a slipper!


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10
Awww! Thank you!
Your avatar looks all cool and stuff! :)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Dec 16, 2012)

9.26379/10 That is one of the most adorable things.


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 16, 2012)

Yay! Thanks! My friend DragonHeart made it for me :3

10/10
I can't tell what your avatar is (It's too small. And I'm blind), but it's cool!


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 16, 2012)

8/10
D'Aw, fluffy cloud kitty. Blue is better than pink anyway.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 16, 2012)

6/10
Looks origonal, but since it's of a character I see all the time it's kinda blah


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 16, 2012)

7.5/10 Nicely done, but... it's a person. and not much else.


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 16, 2012)

7/10 Interesting, though I don't really understand it. I assume it's an album cover.....?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Dec 17, 2012)

7.43624/10 I don't know what it is, but it has a Santa hat, so it is alright in my book.


----------



## Iris (Dec 18, 2012)

6/10, eh it's ok =P


----------



## Minish (Dec 18, 2012)

10/10 because iris.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 19, 2012)

5/10
Is that Bianca and... Cheren? With big yellow cat ears?


----------



## Minish (Dec 19, 2012)

(Iris is literally in the post right above...... and I labelled her as Iris... it's Iris ...)


----------



## Scootaloo (Dec 20, 2012)

9/10 Cute picture of Elesa C:


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Dec 21, 2012)

7.601 Hitmonlee is the best Hitmon.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 22, 2012)

5/10
Silly Sheriff. Wouldn't an Arcanine be better?


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 1, 2013)

8/10, still creepy/awesome.


----------



## Mewmic (Jan 1, 2013)

7/10 Dunno who he is, but he looks cool :p


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 1, 2013)

8/10
I can't tell what it is (probs because I dunno who it is) but it looks cool!


----------



## Hippy (Jan 1, 2013)

10/10 I have nothing bad to say, so I'll give you a 100%


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 2, 2013)

ReaperCreeper said:


> 7/10 Dunno who he is, but he looks cool :p


It's Dante from Devil May Cry.

Also, 10/10 for sheer nostalgia.


----------



## Hippy (Jan 2, 2013)

Hehe isn't Yoshi's Island just amazing!? 10/10


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 3, 2013)

9/10 kinda old, but i like it :)


----------



## Hippy (Jan 4, 2013)

Hippy said:


> 10/10 I have nothing bad to say, so I'll give you a 100%


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 5, 2013)

10/10, still as awesome as ever.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 5, 2013)

6/10
An elf. With purple hair. Wait, no, elves have pointy ears. Is it a guy or a girl? It seems a a bit too sleek to be a male human.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 5, 2013)

9/10



sv_01 said:


> 6/10
> An elf. With purple hair. Wait, no, elves have pointy ears. Is it a guy or a girl? It seems a a bit too sleek to be a male human.


Nope. Not an elf. He is indeed a male, although his race is slightly different to humans. Therefore, you get the "sleekness"


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 5, 2013)

8/10

I know some people who use their RP characters as avatars. Would this be one of those times?


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 6, 2013)

10/10
gengar is best ghost type (and my second favourite pokemon, too)


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 6, 2013)

9.5/10
Agatha is my third favorite Elite Four/Champion trainer, beaten only by Steven for first place and Lance for second.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jan 6, 2013)

7.3/10 That is a fairly cool picture of Gengar, which is a pretty cool Pokemon.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 6, 2013)

8/10, I have no idea what it is but it looks cool.



Edoc'sil said:


> 8/10
> 
> I know some people who use their RP characters as avatars. Would this be one of those times?


Nope :P


----------



## Hippy (Jan 8, 2013)

10/10
It looks super cool!


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10
i have nothing bad to say.


----------



## Hippy (Jan 8, 2013)

10/10
I haven't anything bad to say to you either. :)


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 8, 2013)

10/10, I would always get hit by those things to see Yoshi trip out.


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10 Whoever it is, they look cool! Is it someone from Kingdom Hearts or Final Fantasy?


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 9, 2013)

6/10
Agatha...


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 10, 2013)

7/10

Homestuck (yay!), but not Gamzee.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 10, 2013)

6/10
Looks like he's shouting: "Oh Yeah!"

Gamzee might be a big fuzzy pile of seagoat wool compared to Eridan, but still not a person I would identify with.


----------



## Zexion (Jan 10, 2013)

5/10

It continues to creep me out, and the only thing I know about it is that it is Homestuck related (and even that is only known through reading these previous posts.)


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 10, 2013)

Scootaloo said:


> 9/10 Whoever it is, they look cool! Is it someone from Kingdom Hearts or Final Fantasy?


He was from Final Fantasy XIII-2

Anyway, 10/10 for cuteness factor.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 11, 2013)

4/10
Uhh... A male anthro Twilight Sparkle?


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 11, 2013)

Nope:P 

It's just a joke avatar until I find a new one.

Anyway, a 7/10


----------



## Hippy (Jan 11, 2013)

8/10
That thing looks very weird. This is the first time in a while I didn't give a 100%.


----------



## Mewmic (Jan 13, 2013)

8/10 Touch fuzzy get high dizzy.


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 13, 2013)

7/10 pretty, but I can't tell what it is.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 13, 2013)

8/10, wasn't she a jerk in the manga?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jan 17, 2013)

10/10 Perfect.


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 17, 2013)

9/10 Kamek! (or magikoopa or whatever)


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 17, 2013)

6/10

Bertha lookalike.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 18, 2013)

5/10
Uhh... Is that supposed to be Lance? I believe his pants should have an orange stripe, not a yellow spot.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jan 18, 2013)

6.16357/10 It's alright, but I don't particularly like Homestuck all that much. And it's been the same thing for a while.


----------



## Mewmic (Jan 18, 2013)

8/10
Kamek is awesome


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 19, 2013)

4/10
Her chest looks fake and her hand is too thin.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 19, 2013)

It's a sprite from my fan made region, actually. That doesn't even look like Lance except he has a cape. 

3/10. I now know it's from Homestuck, it is now significantly worse.


----------



## Hippy (Jan 20, 2013)

ReaperCreeper said:


> 8/10 Touch fuzzy get high dizzy.


OH MY GOSH, YOU ACTUALLY KNOW WHAT IT IS YOU ARE SPECTACULAR!!!

And you get 10/10, Moha, because I feel generous :3


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 20, 2013)

7/10
It has tentacle things and messes with minds. Could it be in any way related to the Great Old Ones?


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 20, 2013)

8/10



sv_01 said:


> 7/10
> It has tentacle things and messes with minds. Could it be in any way related to the Great Old Ones?


It's an enemy from Yoshi's Island.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 20, 2013)

5/10
The combination with N makes Whimsicott look less like a sheep...




Nobody said:


> It's an enemy from Yoshi's Island.


I know, but this just came up my mind...


----------



## Hippy (Jan 21, 2013)

10/10

Your avatar is good, but I would like to see a new one.


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 21, 2013)

8/10
same thing that you said with sv_01's avatar.


----------



## Hippy (Jan 21, 2013)

10/10
Your avatar looks really cool. And I'll change my avatar. But I don't know what I should change it to.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 22, 2013)

10/10, I love watching Yoshi while he's high.


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 26, 2013)

8/10 I like N-sicott.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 26, 2013)

9/10, why thank you!


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 29, 2013)

9/10
N-Sicott is very awesome, although I can't understand the Japanese. Too bad for me.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 29, 2013)

6/10
I didn't know Gengar could look silly.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 29, 2013)

6/10
I recognize it as a Homestuck troll, but can't remember its name.

As far as the Gengar, I have better ones used in other forums. I like to not use the same ones multiple times.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 30, 2013)

10/10, it's very good..


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 30, 2013)

9/10 If I just knew what it says...


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 30, 2013)

5/10
For some reason, SBaHJ comes to mind. And Dave in general. Even though he doesn't have turtle consorts.




Edoc'sil said:


> 6/10
> I recognize it as a Homestuck troll, but can't remember its name.


Must be because she's from a fanfic.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 30, 2013)

9/10, I really can't think of anything to say lol.


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 30, 2013)

8/10 N-sicott.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 31, 2013)

10/10
In all good conscience, I can't give anything less to Gengar.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 1, 2013)

10/10, I still love that artwork.


----------



## DragonHeart (Feb 3, 2013)

7/10 reminds me of jumpluff for some reason.....


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 3, 2013)

8/10
Is that Charizard standing on a rock in a sea of fire?



Well, Whimsicott is also a floaty fluffy Grass-type. (So is Ludicolo, but he can only float on water.)


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 3, 2013)

9/10, because I feel like it.


----------



## Hippy (Feb 8, 2013)

10/10
That is kind of cute looking! :)


----------



## Edoc'sil (Feb 9, 2013)

8.5/10 for cuteness factor.


----------



## Hippy (Feb 9, 2013)

10/10
It looks very cool!!


----------



## Scootaloo (Feb 10, 2013)

9/10 Still pretty cool.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Feb 10, 2013)

8/10
While I don't particularly like Farfetch'd, it's nice to see people giving love to the less-liked Pokemon. For me, it's Hypno.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 10, 2013)

6/10
Is he preparing to beat someone to death with his tongue?


----------



## Hippy (Feb 10, 2013)

10/10
It looks so weird, I love it!


----------



## Scootaloo (Feb 10, 2013)

Edoc'sil said:


> 8/10
> While I don't particularly like Farfetch'd, it's nice to see people giving love to the less-liked Pokemon. For me, it's Hypno.


Hypno FTW! 

anyway 9/10


----------



## Hippy (Feb 10, 2013)

10/10
I love how often you change your avatar!


----------



## CJBlazer (Feb 11, 2013)

10/10 I don't know what it is but it looks cool. :)


----------



## Hippy (Feb 12, 2013)

Hehe it is an enemy from Yoshi's Island! :) 
10/10
I like the way it looks. That wolf seems to have personality! :)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Feb 12, 2013)

10/10 I love Yoshi and Yoshi-related things. Including and especially those fuzzies.


----------



## Hippy (Feb 12, 2013)

10/10
The fuzzies are the best :) And I like your Mario picture :)


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 13, 2013)

9/10 It's a strangely endearing puffball thingie.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 14, 2013)

6/10
I think I can see LOWAS in the background.


----------



## Hippy (Feb 14, 2013)

09/10
As always, that troll (is that what it is called?) is kind of cute :)


----------



## Zexion (Feb 18, 2013)

7/10

i don't know what it is, but it is adorable.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Feb 18, 2013)

7/10

He is listening to an iPod. I can relate.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 18, 2013)

4/10

Looks like my aunt in a weird way.


----------



## Scootaloo (Feb 18, 2013)

7/10 Because Chikorita.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 18, 2013)

7/10 Because Poison Claws.


----------



## Hippy (Feb 18, 2013)

10/10
The Squirtle looks so happy :)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 18, 2013)

10/10 It's so kawaii what is it?


----------



## Hippy (Feb 18, 2013)

10/10
An enemy called a Fuzzy from Yoshi's Island! It is very funny, because when Yoshi touches it, he get's dizzy, and the level gets all warped and colorful for a little bit.


----------



## DragonHeart (Feb 18, 2013)

8/10
ITS A FLUFFY THING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Feb 19, 2013)

7.264/10

Probably the second best alternate-artstyle Charizard drawing I've seen.


----------



## Hippy (Feb 19, 2013)

10/10
I like how simple it is :)


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 19, 2013)

7/10

I would have given you a better score if I didn't hate fuzzies.  I stopped playing Yoshi's Island because I couldn't beat that level.


----------



## Scootaloo (Feb 19, 2013)

6/10 I don't know
(i don't like Bouffalant)


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 19, 2013)

Me neither.  But I got bored of vintage Pokèmon sprites and screwed around on Paint.

10/10
Zangoose is my favorite ever.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Feb 19, 2013)

lolwut.

10/10


----------



## Mewmic (Feb 19, 2013)

9/10
I like the style, but I'm not really as fond of Charizard as some people are :p


----------



## Hippy (Feb 19, 2013)

10/10
I like it :)


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 10, 2013)

6/10 cute but a bit old..


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 10, 2013)

6/10
I just realized Honchkrow looks a bit like a wizard.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Mar 10, 2013)

3.46/10 I don't particularly like Homestuck, and you've had the same avatar since...always, I think.


----------



## Zexion (Mar 11, 2013)

6/10

pony-zim thing?


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 11, 2013)

7/10 huh


----------



## Ever (Mar 11, 2013)

8/10 Like the colors but it's not stunning.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 11, 2013)

10/10

yes panda


----------



## Zexion (Mar 11, 2013)

-1453/10 *6/10*

even though i am beginning to associate avatars and usernames as one in the same. (e.g. umbreon has become mewtini every now and again)


----------



## Ever (Mar 11, 2013)

(A bum-smacking panda, no less.)
4/10 I so confuse sorry ToT


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Mar 12, 2013)

9.8/10 Everybody loves pandas.

EVERYBODY.


----------



## Ever (Mar 12, 2013)

6/10 I feel like this should have more significance to me than it actually does...


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 12, 2013)

5/10
When it's licking the ground, it looks a bit like a badger.


----------



## Hippy (Mar 15, 2013)

10/10
I have nothing bad to say about it, but it would be cool if you could change it! :)


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 16, 2013)

9/10 
It's still a fuzzy thing, but I like it!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Mar 16, 2013)

6.314159/10 It's still a dragony thing, but I'm rather indifferent.


----------



## Hippy (Mar 16, 2013)

9/10
It reminds me of Invader Zim for some reason?


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 16, 2013)

9/10
I still like the fuzzy thing


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 24, 2013)

2/10

Is it bad that I can't tell what that is


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 24, 2013)

7/10 weird but I like Pichu so.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 25, 2013)

8/10

yay Link \o/ But it's kinda skewed vertically, I don't know how to describe it.

Also a bit light/dull in color but that's probably because of the known hatred that scanners have for colors, haha.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 25, 2013)

7/10 umbreonnn


----------



## Mewmic (Mar 25, 2013)

7/10
Dunno what it's from (I'm guessing Ace Attourney or something) but I like the animation.


----------



## Hippy (Mar 25, 2013)

10/10
It reminds me of the anime Durarara, I think it's called. I don't watch anime much, but I like that one.


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 27, 2013)

Qvalador said:


> 2/10
> 
> Is it bad that I can't tell what that is


.......It's a bunch of cats, from the #1 best book series EVER!!!!!


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 27, 2013)

6/10
Kitties!


----------



## mewtini (Mar 27, 2013)

4/10

Homestuck, meh


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Mar 27, 2013)

8.5836/10 It amuses me


----------



## Mewmic (Mar 27, 2013)

7/10 
I like the art style.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Mar 28, 2013)

6.4/10 

ECH


----------



## Scootaloo (Apr 8, 2013)

5/10 what is it exactly


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 8, 2013)

8/10

Did you introduce me to vintage sprites

yes


----------



## Hogia (Apr 9, 2013)

9/10 Because ponies.


----------



## Ever (Apr 15, 2013)

6/10 It looks nice, but the lack of nose is kind of bothering me.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 27, 2013)

8.88888/10 Pandas are funny.
I like pandas. They are cute.
This was a haiku.


----------



## Scootaloo (Apr 27, 2013)

7/10 is that from a tcg card or something


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 27, 2013)

6/10
Silence will fall.
I don't know, I just thought of it. Because he's covering his lips and stuff. A creepy anime guy drawn in a fancy way and covering his lips. He surely wants someone to be quiet.


----------



## Hippy (Apr 28, 2013)

9/10
Nothing bad to say about it, but I would like to see a new one! :)


----------



## Scootaloo (May 8, 2013)

8/10


> Nothing bad to say about it, but I would like to see a new one!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (May 8, 2013)

5.4673/11 Looks like a typical anime girl guy.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 8, 2013)

10/10

I love Animal Crossing! :)


----------



## Mewmic (Jul 9, 2013)

8/10
Yoshi's Island is a great game.


----------



## Karousever (Jul 9, 2013)

6/10

I don't know what it is...but I like it a bit. So there.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 10, 2013)

10/10
I have nothing bad to say about it :)


----------



## Karousever (Jul 29, 2013)

9/10
It's fun to just watch it bob up and down like that XD


----------



## Mewmic (Jul 30, 2013)

6/10 Not a big fan of Fire Emblem.


----------



## Karousever (Jul 30, 2013)

8/10
I really like the coloring of it :)


----------



## Hippy (Jul 31, 2013)

10/10

It is cool! :)


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 25, 2013)

10/10


Spoiler: Yoshi drugs












I've always loved your avatar.  It's so simple, but it's still so cool.  And most people don't know what it is, so I suppose my knowledge of it makes it that much cooler.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 29, 2013)

6/10
I don't know, a pirate? Perhaps the son of a pirate captain. He doesn't seem to like the pirate captain suit.


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 29, 2013)

9/10, it reminds me of that trumpet thing from the Courage the Cowardly Dog.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 30, 2013)

8/10
Is that an angel? I mean, angels don't have to be all pretty, wingy and quantum-locked, so you could mean your avatar in your usertitle.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Oct 9, 2013)

8/10
It's from Homestuck. I don't know that that is.


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 10, 2013)

9/10, neat dragon.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 10, 2013)

8/10
It's a kitty! Kinda looks like an Espeon.


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 13, 2013)

9/10

It's a Yugioh card called Ruby Carbuncle, but yeah I always call it Espeon whenever I use it in a duel.


----------



## Hippy (Oct 13, 2013)

10/10
That is adorable! :D


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Nov 2, 2013)

9/10
Whatever that thing is, it's cool.


----------



## Hippy (Nov 3, 2013)

8/10

Never really a fan of MLP but it's pretty cool :)

And mine is an enemy from Yoshi's Island :P


----------



## Karousever (Nov 3, 2013)

10/10
Bouncy bouncy fun time! :D Also haven't played that game since a sleepover at daycare with Kane XD What made you make that your avatar, by the way? Just curious :)


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 3, 2013)

10/10, it's pretty badass.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 3, 2013)

7/10
Oh... Angels... that aren't weeping.


----------



## Hippy (Nov 3, 2013)

10/10

As always, it is adorable :)

And Jakey, I picked it because I was playing it randomly one day and then I thought that the little Fuzzies were cute and then I made it my avatar XD


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Nov 26, 2013)

9/10
I don't know where it's from, but it's quite cute XD
(My avatar is supposed to be a gif D:)


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 26, 2013)

9/10
"Look at me, I'm riding a Toclafane!" 



Spoiler: Last of the Time Lords



That is the future of humanity!





Spoiler: End of Time



Two branches of it, actually!


----------



## Momo(th) (Dec 21, 2013)

9/10, it's still pretty cool:)


----------



## Scootaloo (Dec 22, 2013)

10/10 Looks really awesome!


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 22, 2013)

10/10

I meant to tell you earlier how much I like you avatar.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 22, 2013)

6/10..Is that supposed to be you?


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 22, 2013)

6/10
I just realized that Mienshao's hands look like deformed goat hooves.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Dec 23, 2013)

0.3/10 #DownWithHomestucks


----------



## Ever (Dec 24, 2013)

10/10
I have no idea what it is but I like it


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 24, 2013)

9/10
I love pandas. It's too cute.


----------

